# Okay as if I am not creeped out enough



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Spring brings with it....the variety of garden spiders that like to get into the house and scare the :shocked: out of you!

Then a few nights ago I went to bed, forgot to start the dryer so I got up and started it...looked out the window and saw my does were alert looking next door towards the old time restaurant.
I open the side door to peek out making sure there wasn't an animal out there...
And there were more lights on at the restaurant than normal, but I didn't notice any cars there....And the strangest thing....I heard something like an intercom system, I could barely make out what it was saying, but it sounded old fashioned maybe from a movie? a man and woman and the conversation was repeating..... 
I made out the words: 
Man 'I would like something to eat."
woman "What would you like to eat?"

Ummm normally I wouldn't worry too much but it was 2AM!!!!

Tonight I go to bed at 1:30am <yes I am a night owl!>. I'm laying in bed dozing off, and suddenly hear a scratching sound but couldn't figure out where it was coming from! I scrambled for the light, but the scratching stops.

I grab the flashlight and broom and have them at arms length. I hear it again, turn on the flashlight but see nothing. I snuck out of bed and tried to figure out where it was coming from. It's a mouse either in my closet, or in the wall trying to get in!

I am so frustrated.....! We typically don't have issues with mice until the fall when they try to get in....but I have been seeing A LOT of them in the barn, and hubby has been killing them with traps in the shed. I wouldn't even know how to kill them in the barn safely....

What makes me mad is the fact this thing is scratching meaning it's damaging something!!!! :veryangry:

I'm at the point I am about to get a couple of those fog bomb things set one off under our house and one inside! Then buy an army of traps and poison for the shed....maybe I need to get a powerful bb gun, learn how to aim for those lil pests in the barn.....

It's an invasion of creepiness this week!

And sorry to ramble as always, but it's 3am, I can't sleep thanks to creepy critters and I am bored out of my mind!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoooooo! Another night owl!
Weird about the restaurant.. Why would anyone (except us) be up THAT late?? 

I have no advice about the mice.. Nasty little buggers. Maybe if you ask politely...? LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep born and raised a nightowl...haha! Not really...but my dad sure is the same way.

I think the mouse might have been in the wall and trying to get in, either that or it was in my closet! YUCK! Tomorrow I'm going to tear everything out of the closet, and make sure there is nothing on the floor. We have a LOT of stuff crammed into our closet.

I wish asking politely would work! I wonder if they'd listen if I told them I have mouse traps in my cabinet waiting for them? LOL

I need to figure out how I can get rid of the ones in the barn. So frustrating they are!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I came face to face with Ratatooi the other day under a tarp that lays over my chicken run... YUCK! I sympathize!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you feel about snakes? When theres mice in the barn I've found out that black snakes will annihalate them!


(I don't like snakes AT ALL and I do have a pet/child/goat proof secure bait box anchored outside of the barn away from the pens to kill mice AND keep snakes away because the food source is gone)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We have barn cats for that reason.....Well that's what they were for but lately my parents have been feeding them too much and now they are lazy and don't kill anything anymore. but if you find and kill it they will eat it lol. Just be prepared you need to either get them fixed or plan on a ton of them because they breed all the time. Ours are not good mothers and we only end up now with an average of 2 kittens living a year. Out of about 6 moms. I know its bad that we don't take better care of them but almost all of them are cats that were just dropped off so atleast we are giving them food and a barn to live in. They are all feral so there is no playing with them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yikes I'll stick to the lil mice...no Ratatooi please!

Liz - black snakes don't bother me unless they sneak up on me! I am actually surprised I haven't seen any around the barn, as our property is loaded with snakes <even more creepy!> especially the lil gardener snakes.

A safe bait box would be ideal!

I'd LOVE to have a cat Roger, but I am afraid it would get out in the road and get killed or it would get in trouble with the neighborhood barn cats who come around the property  The road is what concerns me the most. I can keep goats and dogs in, but cats  Otherwise I'd have already adopted from the humane society.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Cats here too.. They take care of the mice AND snakes. Lol. I guess you'll just have to go around your house and make sure there are no little areas they can get in and set some mouse traps..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry your having the crepes problem. The increase in the mice is most likely do to all the rain you have been getting. They are all heading for higher/dryer ground. (Your barn and house) Darn mice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well a cat wouldn't help our problem...because the mouse isn't in the house technically....it's up in the ceiling. There is a place on the side of the house you can open <this is a double wide mobile home>. He's going to get some mouse poison and put it up in there.

Yep darn mice 

At least no more freaky stuff with the restaurant...hubby was off work last night and I slept as good as I could until the alarm went off!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing weird from the restraint is good! :thumbup:


----------

